# Fuel Injector Cleaning Service



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

No need to send those injectors out anymore to have them cleaned, just bring them to me. New equipment, flows, cleans, patterens, back flushes, and ultra sonic clean. 18.00 per injector, lowest price in town.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Very Nice..!

Are the Etec one piece injectors cleanable??


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

no they are not, but i have your steering cable in,,


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

Does that price apply on optimax injectors


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

actaully havnt tried optimax injectors, but they feed from the top, to im sure my set up will do them, and if i can, yes it applies to optimax injectors.


----------



## abamadude (Mar 12, 2009)

*optimax*

Can you do the air injectors for the optimaxes?


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

I have the same machine. Return that one and i'll sell you mine cheap.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Probably about two years too late to send it back.........lol


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I love this machine, it does a fabulous job. Prices have gone up though,


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Bump, 35.00 per injector, plus filters,


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Also, I have contacted the company, they are building a device for me to do Optimax fuel injectors, cannot do the air injector.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Bump, 35 per injector plus filters. Can also save most stuck injectors. This is way cheaper than buying new injectors


----------

